# cam chain stretch



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok so here is what I got. tested the cahin tensioner and it springs back after winding it clockwise,I also turned it the opposite way while idleing to see if I could push against the chain but it didn;t move and the sound was still there. So I'm guessing the chain would be stretched, also checked valve adjustment and that didnt solve it either. I have a click while the bike is idleing and seems to be not as bad when I give it some gas, when I punch it it will smoke some but not alot and my oil is thin and smells the gas.

So I'm thinking I need a cam chain and a new set of rings. Does that soud about right? 

Here is a video of the noise I am hearing.




=

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that's loud. Hondas are known to wear through their tentioner bars before the spring tentioners get fully extended. Chain and tentioner bars for sure. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea it kinda freaked me out too. I guess I'll have to tear it down and have a look see. Hoping its nothing major. I'll probably put a set of rings in while I'm in there I guess it can't hurt


----------

